# Is a work permit needed to register a car and open a non-tourist bank account?



## viktorb (Jan 30, 2011)

I heard that from a colleague who lives in SA now and would like to confirm that.

Thank you very much for your input!

Best Regards,
Wiktor


----------



## steveh (Apr 30, 2009)

we couldn't open a bank account until we had.
1. a job contract.
2. a wage slip - this to confirm that we had taken the job.

tried standard, Absa, FNB & Nedbank

I've never had problems with banking until I got here!


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2011)

viktorb said:


> I heard that from a colleague who lives in SA now and would like to confirm that.
> 
> Thank you very much for your input!
> 
> ...


Hi

Yes you will need a valid residency permit, such as a work permit for example.


----------



## viktorb (Jan 30, 2011)

Thank you.

Does that apply to the car as well?
I heard there would be problem to get somthing called a "disc".




Joaschim said:


> Hi
> 
> Yes you will need a valid residency permit, such as a work permit for example.


----------



## EthenGroom (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi

Yes, you will have to supply a valid residency permit.


----------



## Native Texan (Apr 29, 2011)

I am non resident but own property in SA and do have a bank account and I know that you can buy a car without a residency or work permit. There are several car dealers that specialize in selling cars to visitors who are only needing them for 3-6 months while they vacation in the country and will buy them back at the end of that time. I agree that there are some screwy banking laws but I am not sure which ones are enforced. When we bought our house, some days we got one story and the next day a different one. Depends on who you talk to and who your agent is so don't give up on the first try. The same bank that told me I could not open an account without some sort of permit at one brance, let me open up my account at a different bank. We also had to jump through lots of hoops before our home loan was approved but it did happen eventually.


----------



## cat.taft (Mar 9, 2011)

What about a study permit? I'm thinking about coming to study at the technology university in Cape Town and I'd need a bank account and car, I imagine.


----------

